# Seiko "Alien" 7A28-7000 Pushers Wanted!



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi All,

I have recently acquired a Seiko 7A28-7000 as worn by Ripley in the 1986 film Aliens. Unfortunately the black plastic chrono pushers have long since fallen off. Anyone know where I can get hold of a replacement pair?!

Much obliged,

Lee.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Uhm, now that's going to be a tough one... not a lot of those around.

Have you contacted Seiko directly?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Please don't double-post. Most of us read all the forums.


----------

